# 2000 Altima dies after getting to normal temp



## james1201 (Oct 27, 2014)

Okay,

I have an Altima that had a new timing chain put in. All new seals and such. I was wondering since it runs great cold and when at normal temp the engine shuts off. I do know that the MAF and TPS is good. Is it possible that the dist would be stabbed in wrong for this type of problem?

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The distributor only engages the end of the cam one way, so it can't be put in wrong. Was the timing checked after installation? Is it losing spark? If so, you "could" have a bad distributor.


----------

